# Basil plants



## applecruncher (Mar 23, 2018)

I love the smell of basil, and also like to add it to some foods as a seasoning.  I'm thinking of planting some seeds and trying to grow it at home.  I've read some things and one thing that was stressed is to keep the soil moist.

Anyone grow basil, and any hints?  What type potting soil do you use?


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 23, 2018)

I've never grown it from seed. Do you just want it in a sunny window?

I have planted already started basil plants from a 6-pack or 4-pack into a very large plastic container as they have a lot of roots. 

Just general potting soil, on the porch full sun most of the day. You want to keep clipping it back to keep it bushy and not let it flower. 

Love basil- I even put some on a ham sandwich.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 23, 2018)

I'd like to put it in a sunny window first, then when it gets warm enough put it outside on back balcony.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 23, 2018)

I love Basil and every year I put it in my garden. In New Jersey it doesn't require much care. I just sprinkle the seeds around and cover with about a 1/4" of soil and keep wet. They like full sun.. They do get quite big so they need to be thinned out,of course you could take the time to plant the seeds one by one to save on seed and less thinning but I don't have the patience for that. Once they get big they will start to flower I trim them back at this point. This helps the plant stay bushy and have more leaves and last longer. Sometimes I have so much I make pesto sauce for my freezer. Last year I grew Genovese Basil from the Burpee seed company. There are many varieties. I noticed the wild life doesn't eat it and I've never had insects attach it either. Maybe they don't like the smell or flavor.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 23, 2018)

NYPD Pizza has a Brooklyn family Style Pizza.  It features Pepperoni, sausage,cheese and BASIL!  Basil makes the pizza.  The use fresh basil and I LOVE it!!  Buy or geow some fresh basil and put it on a frozen pizza and you will see the difference.


----------



## hearlady (Mar 23, 2018)

I love Basil! AC if you've not grown it before a little plant might be easier.
Pesto is wonderful. 
I like to grow Thai basil also. It smells good and has pretty purple flowers.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## JoseLindsey (Mar 24, 2018)

Even I love the smell of basil.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 24, 2018)

Another herb that smells wonderful is rosemary. I keep a plant indoors in winter and let it have a summer vacation outdoors. So easy to grow too.


----------



## IKE (Mar 24, 2018)

We've planted basil directly outside in beds from seeds every year for many years and rotate back and forth yearly between the two types shown below....we prefer what is referred to as 'sweet basil' which is somewhat milder in flavor when compared to a considerably stronger flavored basil like the Italian.


"Ocimum Basilicum"


"Thai Basil"


----------



## Lara (Mar 24, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> NYPD Pizza has a Brooklyn family Style Pizza.  It features Pepperoni, sausage,cheese and BASIL!  Basil makes the pizza.  They use fresh basil and I LOVE it!!  Buy or grow some fresh basil and put it on a frozen pizza and you will see the difference.


Oh, I agree!


----------

